# Virtualization FreeBSD as Host



## Ekimino (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,
I want to build a security lab in my mini-itx headless server which is currently running FreeBSD (moving all my devices to it). Since it's a headless server I'm wondering what software could do the trick for me. Remember it has no monitor so I need to access the machines remotely, Xorg redirection could do the trick if needed, but I'm not fond of installing whole X11 just for it. 

I'll take any tips for the security lab also.

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2011)

VirtualBox can be installed without the GUI.  VMs can be accessed through VNC if they have a GUI.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think that virtualization could improve security, but this is another discussion...
By the way, I usually use virtual box, even from the command line (without a gui). Depending on your aim(s) even jails could do the trick for you.


----------



## Ekimino (Oct 31, 2011)

I had no idea VirtualBox could be installed without GUI, I always thought of it as a whole package. VirtualBox should be more than enough.

Thanks, both of you.




			
				fluca1978 said:
			
		

> I don't think that virtualization could improve security, but this is another discussion...



I'm just trying to make a "lab" to learn about security, VirtualBox will host vulnerable systems.

By the Way, I've been reading the forums quite a lot... ,  DutchDaemon: You are a hard working man.


----------



## ulzeraj (Oct 31, 2011)

VirtualBox can be controlled through VBoxManage and VBoxHeadless. I've never tested VNC access but I know you can access the virtual machine consoles through RDP.

It also features a web service that can be used by software like phpVirtualBox.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2011)

ulzeraj said:
			
		

> VirtualBox can be controlled through VBoxManage and VBoxHeadless. I've never tested VNC access but I know you can access the virtual machine consoles through RDP.



I've tested VNC with a FreeBSD host, it works.  (AFAIK, RDP is not available on FreeBSD hosts, but haven't tested.)


----------



## folivora (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had VirtualBox running as "headless" and I haven't got any problems when using VNC.


----------

